# How do I trap this cat?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

We have this mean big black cat hanging around and want to trap it but we don't want to end up trapping Angie or the neighbors cat, so how do we do that? This cat is killing the bunnies (we actually saw it do it) and it went after another cat right in front of us! 8O 

Thanks,
catlover &


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm no expert on trapping so I can't really be of any help.

If you do end up trapping this black cat what do you plan to do with it?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Are you sure this cat is a stray? There is no way to keep other animals out of the trap. You just have to release them.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

> If you do end up trapping this black cat what do you plan to do with it?


Taking it to the shelter...I really don't care if it gets put down since it go into a major attack with another cat right in front of us.



> Are you sure this cat is a stray?


Yep, positive.

Ok I thought maybe there was a techingue to trapping a paticular cat but I guess not. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

So you know of a shelter to take it to?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure you know that any cat who has no source of food will kill birds, bunnies, and any other small animal it can catch. Otherwise it will die of starvation. http://alleycatallies.com/ might be able to tell you of a spay/neuter/release organization in your area. It hurts to know that small animals are being killed, but that is the way they are created. There's no other way for ferals to survive, unless someone them

If it were not for cats. the population of rats and mice would explode.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

catlover_2004 said:


> > If you do end up trapping this black cat what do you plan to do with it?
> 
> 
> Taking it to the shelter...I really don't care if it gets put down since it go into a major attack with another cat right in front of us.


That is a very harsh statement. I am sure that you don't realize what this kitty is going through.
A hungry cat will be so much more aggressive than a happy&fed cat. 
I encourage you to try and find a NO KILL shelter. They will work with the kitty and one day he can have a happy forever home. Out of experience I can tell you that when cats are provided with the proper environment they will make a lot of progress and will make wonderful pets.
Don't give up on him - you might be his only chance!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

1. It's mean, we are NOT going to risk getting scratched for a cat whom we know is mean.

2. We don't have a no kill shelter around us.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

If I were in your situation I would feed him and gradually help him get better. When he's not hungry he might even get along better with your kitties. And once Angie - which I asume is your kitty and the neighbour's cat might just get along fine with this Tom boy. Kitties love to have their own kind around.
I don't think it is fair to to turn him in and be put to sleep because he doesn't get along with your kitties. The world should be big enough for all of us. 
I know it isn't easy but perhaps you can find a rescue organization around you...if all else fails
He could be just as cute and adorable as your kitty cats if he had the same opportunities: a nice kitty parent lke you, a warm bed and yummy kitty food at all times.
I hope you will find a good solution - and I am not referring to you having to deal with this kitty and geting injured.
Best wishes


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*HELP HIM DON'T HAVE HIM KILLED*

I agree with Iona, give this cat a chance!  There are NO BAD CATS just BAD PEOPLE :x . Because of bad people letting their cats become lost and breed we have this feral situation. See if the cat will come to you, offer food, if he is a stray then we will be scared but will eventually approach you. If feral he will wait untill you are gone. See about getting him neutered, he will mellow out and then you can judge to see if he is feral or homeless stray. www.alleycat.org is the best also try www.neighborhoodcats.org

I found a large white Main **** living under a truck when I brought him home he attacked me and was very aggressive. After he was neutered and fed he became my instant Polar Bear and loves hugs and gives sandpaper kisses.

Please help him, if you were homeless, cold, hungry, tired I do not think you would be skipping merrily down the the block either


----------

